# Pivot seat post?



## PimpinD (May 29, 2008)

Are they worth it? 

I kinda like the option to run some of those profile pivot seats...

So who makes a 30.9 pivot seat post??


----------



## 24v (Apr 5, 2009)

PimpinD said:


> Are they worth it?
> 
> I kinda like the option to run some of those profile pivot seats...
> 
> So who makes a 30.9 pivot seat post??


http://www.alienationbmx.com/index.php?option=com_ezcatalog&task=viewcategory&id=3&Itemid=27

http://macneilbmx.com/products/seat_posts/og/

http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/392141/


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Im going to go with the MacNeil V2 pivotal


----------



## PimpinD (May 29, 2008)

where can you buy these online? thanks for the info


----------



## PimpinD (May 29, 2008)

are you selling the pink bike one?


----------



## 24v (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm not sure where you can buy them. I don't even use one. I just found them for you. It took me about 45 seconds using google. I'm sure if I could find them that fast, you shouldn't have trouble figuring out where to buy them. And, no, the one on pinkbike is not mine.


----------

